# Any current LDS or LDS church attending mama's?



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Just wondering....


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

I am. There use to be a rather big group on here, but most of them left and started up a different chat group.


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

I am! I haven't seen too many other members of the LDS church around here.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

i am


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Neat. I thought it would be nice to have a group. I just started attending a LDS church


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

That's great Nursingnaturalmom! I hope you've enjoyed it. If you have questions or want to talk, I'm happy to chat!


----------



## ldsmom06 (Jun 20, 2007)

I am lds too


----------



## tanyato (Aug 27, 2011)

Over here! Just got home from church actually







it's nice to see some other mamas here that share my faith. Where are you all from? I live on Vancouver Island in BC Canads


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

We live in Wisconsin. Just started exploring LDS.


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Can I ask what your family home education nights look like? Do you pick what you study? Does the church provide topics or resources for FHE's?

We typically have a family devotion twice a day anyway and the kids have a bible curriculum....Just wondering how FHE differs or not??


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Also, NO COFFEEEE???? REALLY?????

lol


----------



## mamagranola28 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's a link for Family Night resources http://www.lds.org/topics/family-home-evening?lang=eng

We have a lesson and an activity once a week. It usually works better if we do a fun activity one night and a short lesson another night. On the night that we have a lesson we begin with a song and a prayer and then "announcements" where we take turns telling the family something that is going on in our lives that we want to share. We have a short lesson on something we think our family needs to know more about, then a game or scripture story. Occasionally we have a treat or do a service project for someone in our community. We keep it short and simple. The kids get involved with the planning and take turns with song/prayer/game.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

][/I]Thanks. Not sure how I missed the resources on the website.


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

Family night is really left up to the discretion of the parents and needs of the family. It varies a lot from family to family. In my own family we sometimes have gospel discussions, sometimes we go for a hike or other outdoor nature activity, sometimes we go to museums, sometimes we play games, etc. We start off with singing a hymn and then saying a prayer. After that we spend 15ish minutes going over schedules and plans for the week. Then we spend about an hour on whatever the lesson is. We conclude with a prayer, and then often have some sort of treat/dessert afterwards. We probably do gospel discussions about 2/3 to 3/4 of the time and then have other activities to mix it up. It doesn't have to be formal or overly-structured.

And yes, no coffee.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

Your signature does not say what age your kids are, but I have found some really great fun FHE ideas on this yahoo group. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/fhe4children/?yguid=152178541

We have trouble keeping our kids attention for very long, so we try to keep the lesson rather short, but meaningful. Sometimes if it fits we make the activity relate to the lesson, or even combine with it. Such as acting out Bible and Book of Mormon stories.


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Coffeee is a deal breaker!









My kids are 14,10,8,6,3 and 1. First 4 are girls, last 2 are boys.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

If I'm feeling organized, I try and make the FHE lesson be the same as what the lesson in primary was the day before. I don't give the full lesson of course, but I look in the lesson manual (its viewable online) for ideas and try and cover the same basic concept. I figure this is great since my kids are hearing the same thing at home as they are at church. I think when they learn the same thing from different sources it makes the lesson stronger. And it shows my kids that mom & dad "endorse" what their teachers at church say. Although, there have been some awkwards moments.. lol, leading me into coffee! We drink a beverage that is basically identical to coffee in every way...except its made from cocoa beans instead of coffee beans  Brewed the same way and everything. We love it. It even provides energy (via theobromine instead of caffeine) but its a more mild and longer lasting energy without the crash, and non addictive. Something like that may make it easier to wean off coffee if you are considering baptism in the future. Anyway, twice my 5yo has approached me saying that she learned we aren't supposed to drink "Choffy" (thats the chocolate drink) and I reassure her.. no no, your teacher said *coffee*. Choffy is just fine! They're different! lol. Another time she says "My teacher said we're not supposed to eat xylitol!" We use xylitol a lot for the dental benefits. "teeth sugar" we call it. Again I assure her, nope, xylitol is fine, but alcohol we don't drink!


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Okay, FHE sounds fun. Can I ask day you have all picked? I read that the church sets aside Mondays, but i that doesn't work to try a different day. I was thinking Fridays would work nicely.

I will try choffy. Wonder if I can get a sample online?


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Do I have to sell it to buy it??


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I hoard the stuff. (I call it "food storage" lol) if you pm me your addy I can send you some


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Really? that would rock!!!


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nursingnaturalmom*
> 
> Okay, FHE sounds fun. Can I ask day you have all picked? I read that the church sets aside Mondays, but i that doesn't work to try a different day. I was thinking Fridays would work nicely.


My family has stuck with Mondays 95% of the time. It works better for us because there are often church activities planned on the other days of the week, and the weekends get hectic. Whatever day works best for your family is a-ok though!


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nursingnaturalmom*
> 
> Coffee is a deal breaker!


The "no coffee" rule comes from the Word of Wisdom. You can read the Word of Wisdom in the Doctrine & Covenants: http://www.lds.org/scriptures/dc-testament/dc/89.1-21?lang=eng#0

Interpretations of the word of wisdom vary widely. Some people don't drink any hot beverages, some people don't drink any caffeine, some avoid coffee/tea but drink anything else, etc.. You can read more answers by going to this website and scrolling down a bit-- http://mormon.org/faq/law-of-health .


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Having an interesting time with the book of Mormon. Lots to pray about


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

Nursingnaturalmom--I was thinking about you today! In fact, I came to Mothering.com this evening just to see if you'd posted anything. I hope your studies are going well and that, as you pray and ponder, you will be guided in the best direction for you and your family.


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Talk to me about the eternal family concept. I'm not sure I"m udnerstanding it


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nursingnaturalmom*
> 
> Talk to me about the eternal family concept. I'm not sure I"m udnerstanding it


I am not sure what part you want explained, but I will attempt. We will all live again after death. That is given to everyone no matter how they live their lives on earth.

We have the chance to be able to live forever with our families in the Celestial kingdom if we are righteous enough. We believe to be able to live with our families in heaven we have to be sealed together in the Temple.


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

So, how does that work if the husband ais not a believer?


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

And, I am reading the gospel principals. I am on the heavenly family. Am I reading correctly that the belief is that we had to leave heaven for a bit to be ale to choose good and evil? Also, it talks about being told by God that we will be like him. If that is true, how can that be? It's very clear in the bible that Satan was thrown out of heaven because he wanted to be like God and have all the power that God had. So how can we be given that power if Satan was tossed out of heaven for wanting it and trying to get it.


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nursingnaturalmom*
> 
> Talk to me about the eternal family concept. I'm not sure I"m udnerstanding it


We believe that families have the opportunity to be together in the eternities. In order for this to occur, we believe that the husband and wife must be sealed together in the temple. That sealing ordinance, coupled with individual worthiness, our Savior's atonement, and a desire to be together allows families to never be separated--even by death. This means that you and your husband will always be husband and wife. When temple marriages occur it is not "til death do us part"--the couple is sealed together for time and all eternity. Their children are also sealed to them.

I'm certainly not the most eloquent, so here are a few resources for more information:

https://www.lds.org/general-conference/1996/10/the-eternal-family?lang=eng

http://mormon.org/faq/together-forever

http://mormon.org/faq/mormon-families


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nursingnaturalmom*
> 
> So, how does that work if the husband ais not a believer?


Each individual is responsible for their own salvation--but we all have the responsibility of doing all we can to help others (especially our family members and spouses) to live their lives in a way that allows us to return to our Heavenly Father's presence together. Having a spouse who is not a member of the LDS church can be difficult in many ways. In order for you to be sealed together, you must both be worthy and willing to do so. However, you can still do many things on your own without your husband. With his approval, you can go to the temple and make covenants with the Lord that are essential for salvation--even if he chooses not to do so. Once again, death is not the end. We believe that it is possible for people to choose to join our church after they have died and that individuals can be baptized and families can be sealed posthumously.

Again, a few links to explain things better than my feeble attempts can...

https://www.lds.org/ensign/2008/09/questions-and-answers?lang=eng

http://www.ldschurchnews.com/articles/30603/How-to-strengthen-your-marriage-when-your-spouse-is-less-active-or-non-LDS.html

https://www.lds.org/ensign/1990/03/when-your-spouse-isnt-a-member?lang=eng


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nursingnaturalmom*
> 
> Am I reading correctly that the belief is that we had to leave heaven for a bit to be ale to choose good and evil? Also, it talks about being told by God that we will be like him. If that is true, how can that be? It's very clear in the bible that Satan was thrown out of heaven because he wanted to be like God and have all the power that God had. So how can we be given that power if Satan was tossed out of heaven for wanting it and trying to get it.


Yes, we believe that we lived with God before coming to the Earth. We came to the Earth so that we could learn, of our own experience, the difference between good and evil. Coming to Earth allowed us to progress further than we would be able to had we remained in Heaven. I remember a teacher once describing it the same way as what happens with children in our families now. Children are born, are taught by their parents, grow up, and then leave home so that they can "test out their wings" and do things on their own. Similarly, we were taught and loved in Heaven, and then allowed some room to experience a physical body and all that such a body brings. Our time on Earth is a period of testing to show how we will use our agency.

We believe that Satan was cast out of God's presence because he sought to take away our agency--agency which had already been given to us by our Heavenly Father. Satan's plan was to force everyone to do what was right and then be given honor because no one was lost. To contrast, our Savior offered to follow God's plan (each individual has agency to choose what they will do) and give glory to God rather than himself.

Yes, we believe that our Heavenly Father has provided us the opportunity for exaltation. Exaltation is the kind of life that God lives. We can become like God. This does not degrade God, but rather elevates the potential of Man. Here's a link with a more thorough explanation: http://www.fairlds.org/authors/fordham-michael/do-we-have-the-potential-to-become-like-god


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Nursingnaturalmom! I'm doing great--how are you? I'm watching a bit of election-coverage on TV this morning. I'm interested to see how this turns out!


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

We are doing well. Woke up to SNOW this morning in Wisconsin 

My kids and I watched the Testaments and I'm feeling such a peace about our decision of attending the LDS church. However, we haven't let the"cat out of the bag" and there is still so much to learn, but I think we can call this home.

Today, since its snowy,we took my oldest daughter to her co op classes this morning, got some math done. Now there are library books all over my living room. THis afternoon we are going to watch SchoolHouse Rock election video and hang out until its tme for me to go vote and get my daughter from class.

Have a great day, everyone


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that you're feeling peaceful with your decisions. That's great news!

There are lots of LDS videos here if you're looking for some on particular topics...http://www.lds.org/media-library/video


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Nice...Thanks


----------



## tanyato (Aug 27, 2011)

hey! i've been awol for a while here but just read all the previous posts. glad you're enjoying taking your family to church! i found the children and youth programs soooo awesome growing up. i was one of like 4 LDS kids in my highshool but through the youth program i got to meet and make many LDS friends at dances, conferences etc. I hope your kids are finding friends too! even if they're unsure about being baptized, it must be nice meeting other kids that have similar standards and beliefs as them...?

i'm currently meeting with a friend as she learns from the missionaries. the other day, she expressed that she wasn't sure if she'd ever felt God's Spirit before. the missionaries asked he how she felt when she went to church. she replied: calm, peaceful, happy, welcomed, loved. and they assured her that those feelings were manifestations of God's Spirit. i thought that was a really nice thought.

as you pray about the book of Mormon, it's hard to know what equates as an "answer" (at least for me it is). i never hear a voice or see a vision. for me, i know the book of mormon is true and good because when i read from it and live by it's principles, i feel good. i am happier in my day to day things. it's nothing incredible or amazing...just...right.


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

That is a great way to look at it. I've come to a pretty big road block with the LDS church and I'm not sure how to proceed. So, I'm still praying and haven't been to church in a few weeks as I'm traveling and helping my mom who lives alone 3 hours away and just had a total hip replacement.


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

Sounds like you've got a lot going on! Good luck!









If you'd like to share any details about your road block, the ladies on this board may be able to offer some help and insight. You don't have to share if you don't want to, but we're happy to help if you'd like additional thoughts.


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Okay Ladies, I need some guidance. Explain to me the idea that Jesus created the world. Genesis and Colossians are pretty cut and dry for me.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nursingnaturalmom*
> 
> Okay Ladies, I need some guidance. Explain to me the idea that Jesus created the world. Genesis and Colossians are pretty cut and dry for me.


Thoughout most of the Old testiment when it says God did something Jesus was the one that came and did it under the guidence of Heavenly Father. So Heavenly father told Jesus how to create the Earth and then he came down created it and reported back.


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

We believe that Jesus Christ created the Earth under the direction of our Heavenly Father. It was Heavenly Father's idea, plan, design, etc. He instructed Christ on what to do, Christ did it, and then he returned to report his work to our Heavenly Father.

Here are a few scriptures that help explain:

Mosiah 3:8, http://www.lds.org/scriptures/bofm/mosiah/3.8?lang=eng#7

Moses 2:1, http://www.lds.org/scriptures/pgp/moses/2.1?lang=eng#0

Abraham 3:24, http://www.lds.org/scriptures/pgp/abr/3.24?lang=eng#23


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Big even that book of Moses says I God created.....


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

The verse in Moses that was mentioned above says, "by mine Only Begotten I created these things." Our Heavenly Father was the master planner of the creation. He formulated, planned, etc. and then his Only Begotten, Jesus Christ, carried out the will of the Father to actually accomplish the creation in tandem with our Heavenly Father. Christ did not create the world of his own accord or by his own plan.

Here's a talk that may help provide further understanding:

https://www.lds.org/general-conference/2000/04/the-creation?lang=eng


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Thank you for the talk, that helped a lot. I can't tell you how peaceful I feel about attending an LDS church . I will admit we have not "outed" ourselves yet to family or friends. But we are happy and understanding the plan God has had for is so much better .


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear that you're feeling peaceful about your decisions. That's great news! I'm sure that you'll have many more questions--feel free to ask anytime!

If I had to choose one word to describe my feelings towards the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints, it would be peace. I don't always know the answers to all my questions, I don't always understand everything, I don't always have perfect faith, but I do always have peace when I'm following its teachings. It's a peace that I've never found elsewhere. It feels like home.


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Getting ready to head to church. Happy Sunday!


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy Sunday to you too! My adorable baby niece is receiving a name and a blessing today. She's a chunk---14 lbs at 2 months old. Hopefully her white dress fits!


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

I just remembered--the First Presidency Christmas Devotional is tonight. It's always a lovely reminder of the true messages of the Christmas season. It starts at 6pm in Utah--I think that might make it 7pm for you. You can see/listen to it here: http://www.lds.org/broadcasts/languages/christmas-devotional/2012/12?lang=eng


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Our ward had a potluck and then the devotional. We didn't make it, but I plan on listening to it in a little bit . Our ward also has a new church building and it's beautiful. Such a neat service and a wonderful community of believers to worship with.


----------



## tanyato (Aug 27, 2011)

Have you had a chance to listen to the devotional yet? We missed it last week but listened to it the other day. Soooo nice!


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi there. I don't pop into tribes very often, so I didn't notice this one until now. I'm LDS, too, and also part of the other board that was mentioned earlier. We didn't leave to go there. As far as I know, everyone that's active over there is still active here...we just like having a less public place to discuss certain personal or private things. It's a supplement, not a replacement. Most of the folks that joined that board aren't active on either anymore though.They didn't switch boards. They just don't spend much time on message boards at all anymore.

A lot of members really struggle with FHE, and it seems that most don't even try around here. Ours is nowhere as formal as the church suggests. It was when the kids were younger, but it feels more forced and less fun to do it that way, now. We have family prayer, some kind of activity (board game, service project, mini-golf, etc), a planning session (everyone pulls out their calendars and synchs up the next couple weeks, and discusses the past week), and generally some impromptu gospel related discussions during the activity (unless there's something specific someone wants to focus on, then that person leads the discussions).

I completely forgot about the devotional this year. =( Since everyone is going to be stuck at home sick for FHE tomorrow night, maybe that would be a great low energy activity for us.


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

I just wanted to pop-in and wish everyone a Happy New Year. How are things going Nursingnaturalmom?


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Its been a long time, but wanted to come in and update. 5 of my children and I (I have 6) were involved in a serious car accident about 3 weeks ago. We are praising our Heavenly Father, that we only have bruises and bumps and broken hearts. Our surburban is totaled. Aside from that, everything else is going well. I had made the decision to get baptize and in the last 3 days since that decision, I've had things about your church thrown at me. Things that I am now really struggling with. The temple oridnaces seem to be not what I thought they were going to be and well i"m struggling. Life is just really hard right now.

Take Care

Chandi


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nursingnaturalmom*
> 
> Its been a long time, but wanted to come in and update. 5 of my children and I (I have 6) were involved in a serious car accident about 3 weeks ago. We are praising our Heavenly Father, that we only have bruises and bumps and broken hearts. Our surburban is totaled. Aside from that, everything else is going well. I had made the decision to get baptize and in the last 3 days since that decision, I've had things about your church thrown at me. Things that I am now really struggling with. The temple oridnaces seem to be not what I thought they were going to be and well i"m struggling. Life is just really hard right now.
> 
> ...


I am glad you are all ok. I am sorry that you are struggling with some of the doctorine. If you want to talk about it some of us on here can probably help you work through it, but I know several people who have joined the church that felt the church was very true, but were not ready to take the next step to the temple after being a member for a year. I personally love the temple, but it was not all I expected it to be the first time.


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

Ya...that's pretty much how it goes. You make the decision to be baptized and suddenly it's like the universe is conspiring to test your resolve. Just like any time you decide to make any really big improvement to your life. *eyeroll* Car accidents, peer pressure, whatever your particular Achilles heal happens to be. Sometimes it works, and sometimes you are able to tune it all out and look into your own heart without distraction. Without all the outside input...from missionaries...from naysayers...from ANYONE but you. When you can look into your SELF (like the church teaches to always pray about everything for our own personal inspiration, not base your belief on what someone else tells you). Does the church FEEL right, in your heart? Not the temple, the church as a whole. Honestly, a lot of members have issues with various aspects of the temple. You don't HAVE to go to the temple, if you don't want to. It's a choice. (a right, privilage, whatever) Pray about that on it's own, and if you don't feel good about it, don't go. Heck, if you don't feel right about the church as a whole, fine. It's not right for every person at every point in their lives. Even if you decide not to join now, it's not like this is a one time chance. It's not now or never, and you shouldn't relent to any outside force that's pushing you to make a decision you're not ready to make. I know a lot of members are very pushy and would be offended at my low pressure attitude, but that's their problem. I do what feels right to me. You do what feels right to you. Take whatever time you need. If you need to back off and come back to this major life decision later, than that's what you need. If you just need to take some time to think about it without outside pressure...also fine.

*hugs* This is a frustrating time. Just try to ignore the outside pressures and decide what is right for YOU.


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your accident Chandi, but so glad to hear that you and your children are safe and recovering well.

Like incorrigable above, I absolutely agree that you (and only you) can make this decision. Pray, study, read, and sincerely ask Heavenly Father for direction. I will pray for you to receive an answer as well.

In response to your other comments--I chose to go to the temple for the first time about a year ago. It was purely my own decision--they was no pressure from family, no "need" (such as a mission or marriage), zero pressure from church members, or anything else. Prior to going, I read everything I could find about the temple. Then I prayed and no matter what I had read I always felt that the temple was right for me at this time in my life. I can tell you with all honesty that much of the information online regarding the temple is absolutely false and a large quantity of it is out-dated. It needlessly worried me. On the day I went to the temple, Luke 2:19 kept coming to my mind--"But Mary kept all these things, and pondered them in her heart." The temple is so peaceful. I have thoroughly enjoyed having a place to go that is truly a refuge from the world and my daily responsibilities. It has given me additional opportunity for learning, growth, and communication with our Heavenly Father. Now I wish that I would have gone earlier in my life.

There was a recent broadcast from President Uchtdorf about identifying truth, searching for truth, and defending truth. I found it very insightful. You can see it here: https://www.lds.org/broadcasts/ces-devotionals

Also, please know that you are welcome to PM me if you want to chat.


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Temple optional??? Doesn't your doctrine say that to get to the Celestial kingdom you have to be baptized, confirmed and go through the endowment and sealings?????? So, if that is the case how can you go through the endowment and sealings without the temple part?? Then the endowment itself seems a bit odd to me.....and lets not forget the garment. How in the world am I gonna wear THAT the rest of my life?? lol

This is not the first time I've looked into the LDS church. My oldest who is 15 was about 1 or so the last time I looked into it.


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

Take a deep breath. There's more to life and even heaven than the Celestial Kingdom. And the most basic foundation of the LDS faith is personal choice. According to our faith, that's the whole reason we're here. To make choices for ourselves. Yes, the temple is optional. Church attendance is optional. Following the Word of Wisdom is optional. These are choices each member faces as individuals and decides how they want to handle them. The church as an organization can make recommendations, but no one can make you do anything you don't want to do. Honestly, most members outside of Utah barely even think about the temple, let alone visit it with any regularity.

It sounds like you have some strong personal views on the roll the temple should play in your life. That's not the case for everyone, even life long members. The Celestial Kingdom is just a part of heaven, not another name for the whole thing. My mom is not, never has been, and never will be LDS. She'll never set foot in a temple in her life. According to our faith, she's still going to heaven. She just might not make it into the VIP room. It sounds like like you've been listening to some kind of extremists or something. Things just aren't that extreme when you're actually part of it.


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

now THAT is exactly how I see your Church. I've been talking with a lady who lives in Utah and is taking a break from Church because she has grave concerns and does't know if she can overcome them. Sounds like being a Mormon in Utah is very complicated and difficult.

As far as the temple, I had it in my mind that it would be a place to go once or twice a year (its about a 5 hour drive to the temple nearest me) and it be a place I can shut out the outside world and just spend some quiet, totally uninterrupted prayer time with my God. Then i get an email with links to websites that make me wanna vomit and warnings about the rituals that are done in the temple and that if I want that quiet time with God I have to go through the endowment to get to the Celestial Room etc. FREAKED ME OUT! Freak out the new mormon and tell her about the washings etc, Then i find out other things that I just was not seeing within the Church etc.

You ladies, have made me feel better, as has my friend in Utah


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

There are definitely some cultural differences between "Utah Mormons" and the rest of the church. I make it a policy to not touch that issue...especially since I'm probably going to have to spend a few years there in the semi near future. lol

Someone send you links to some very fantastical sites, I think. I have my endowments and was sealed in the temple. I have no idea what you're talking about. What are the washings supposed to be??? lol I don't even know what actual thing that is supposed to be twisting! To be frank, I was a little disappointed when I first went to the temple. With all the fuss and controversy, I was expecting something spectacular. What I got wasn't that different from my baptism...other than being dry, and dragging on quite a bit. The Celestial room is really a one of a kind, awesome place though.

How often you go to the temple is very much a personal choice thing. Some people go weekly. Some monthly. Some a couple times per year. Some just whenever they feel inspired...which could be 3 weeks in a row, or years between. I'm the latter. I haven't been in nearly a decade and am just feeling the stirrings that I might want to go again. I haven't had a question of faith or anything. I just have a kind of organic attitude toward life in general. Eat when you're hungry, not on a schedule....same with the temple, you know? I go through phases where I go a lot, or not for a long time. No one cares. No one even asks. They think it's cool if I mention going, but other than that, my attendance is not of interest to anyone else.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah.. what Incorrigible said! I don't know what it would have been that would be controversial that the links you read were referring to. I remember going to temple prep classes, or lessons about the temple in relief society and they would talk about how it might be "strange" or we might find things "weird" and it did sort of build it up like we were going to some crazy unusual place! During the session, even though it was the first time I'd been there, it felt vaguely familiar. Familiar as though I'd experienced it before. That was really cool.


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

The websites you saw were probably the same (or similar) to the ones that I came across prior to going to the temple. I promise you that the vast majority of the information they contain is completely false. There was nothing that freaked me out when I went the first time. Nothing. To set the context, I definitely have my share of anxiety and I am about the least touchy-feely person you can imagine. I very much dislike people touching me at all, ever, in any context. I never once even felt the slightest bit uncomfortable with anything pertaining to the temple. It was similar to what LilStar said...the temple seemed familiar and home-like in the grandest way possible.


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Thank you for putting my mind at ease lol. The temple won't happen for a long time anyway, so I have time think pray and think and prepare.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incorrigible*
> 
> There are definitely some cultural differences between "Utah Mormons" and the rest of the church. I make it a policy to not touch that issue...especially since I'm probably going to have to spend a few years there in the semi near future. lol
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure the washing part would be the Initiatory.

Nursingnaturalmom- I don't know how much you know about the catagories of things that go on in the temple but, broken down there is Baptism for the dead, Initiatory, Endowments, and Temple marriage/sealing. You can get a limited recommend to do the baptisms soon after getting baptized yourself. I am not exactly sure on how long or if it is up to the bishop, but I have known people who started going within about 4 or so months of being baptized.

It is a bit difficult to find good informaiton about the temple online since faithful members don't tend to discuss the temple ceremonies in great detail. The type of things you are likely to find online are not going to be accurate. They are usually written by people who are upset with the church for some reason and are trying to cause trouble.

Basically the way I think of the temple is that it is teaching the same things that the church always teaches, but doing it in a different way. Also there is not going to be anything that goes on that is meant to make you uncomfortable. It is a bit overwelming with information the first few times, but it really is a very peaceful place.


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

I guess it was the ceremonial dress and the handshakes and tokens that are supposed to have some symbolism that freaked me out.


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

The initiatory, yes. That makes sense.

ooo... the handshakes! I heard about those before entering. I felt so left out that I didn't get to learn any secret handshakes. =( All anyone did was actually shake my hand. I actually asked around to find out if I had been intentionally excluded for some reason. lol I didn't get any magic tokens either, but this is the first I've heard of those...

I want to go to these exciting temples that the antis talk about. Magic tokens and secret handshakes...I could do without anyone washing me, but most of the rest sounds sooo interesting! Maybe not actually spiritual or right...but still...

The real temple is packed with symbolism, though. It's kind of overwhelming to think about. Every piece of molding or flower in a vase is chosen purposefully. I've heard people say that they've been to temples hundreds of times in their lives and still notice new things or meanings every time they go.


----------



## mysid (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't worry about the temple experience being "freaky" or "weird" as the Endowment Ceremony was significantly changed in 1990. Those aspects that members found most disturbing were removed or modified.

Most members avoid descriptions of Endowment that are found on-line, but I have read some of them and watched a few of the secretly filmed videos. If you should happen to do the same, you'll find that they are accurate, but they may be out of date if describing the pre-1990 Endowment.


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Happy Monday! Yesterday at church 4 people (a senior couple on a mission and another couple) sat down with me and were so great about my concerns. Never did I hear thats just the way it is or don't worry or anything. They walked me through the temple as best as they could etc. LOVED it.

Filling out baptism forms and wondering about the question about abortion etc. Why do they ask that? Does that mean if you were in trouble with the law or had an abortion you cannot join the church? Not an issue for *ME* but still curious.

Any converts? How did NON LDS family members handle your conversion? I will be honest and have not told ANYONE where we go to church. I know I will have to treat this like I do/did homeschooling, but I have to be honest and tell you I'm scared to DEATH!!!!!!


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

Things have changed since I joined the church, I think. I never filled out any forms. I can't remember being asked about abortion. I would assume it just has to do with family history kind of stuff. I know members who had abortions before they joined (and one after she joined. I know it was a drama and she went inactive for like a year afterward of her own choice. She was a friend, and the RS Pres and other ladies were always asking me how she was doing and if there was anything they could do for her), so it's doesn't bar membership. Maybe there's a specific conversation that has to happen for such instances? Hopefully someone else will know, but if you find out from someone in person please come back and let me know. I'm curious about that one.

I'm a convert. I joined with my first husband. My current husband also is a convert. He joined when we were dating. Current dh and I were both unaware that there could be any controversy over joining the church, until we tried to invite people to our baptisms. Xh knew full well, and that's why he joined the church. His family is VERY catholic. His mom used to be a nun! lol There were a lot of arguments, but honestly he was setting them up for a situation where he could feel unjustly persecuted. If he had handled things differently, his mom would have just been annoyed and made passive aggressive quips for a while, and the rest would have rolled their eyes and ignored him. After joining the church, he became such a different person, though, that I ended up joining as well as his brother and his brother's wife and their 4 children. Now, everyone in that family is back to Catholic, but xh's mom and occasionally sister are the only ones that are practicing. His mom loves our church because my children love God and love church. They have strong personal convictions, even when no one is around to care - so much that they stand out from all their cousins. They always ask if they can go to her church with her when they visit, too, and they usually talk all their cousins and aunts and uncles into going, too. Once per year, xh's mom gets to have the whole crew attend mass with her. It makes her so happy, she cries every single time. She never has anything bad to say about our church anymore.

My family. My mom was annoyed that I was getting baptized "again". I had been coerced into it when I was little, then did it by choice as a teen already. She didn't come to the real one. My sister and her husband were pretty rabidly anti-Christian and one Christian church was just as evil as another in their eyes. I invited her out of courtesy. She declined politely. My little brother was a hardcore, stereotypical punk. He considered himself sober if all he had in him was alcohol and pot, back then. He always argued and fought about everything ... always. Preferably physically. He said every nasty thing he could think up, made up crazy stories to prove his points, etc. I didn't invite him to the baptism. lol He would have come, and one of us would have sent the other to the E.R. ...again...and I thought that would have significantly detracted from the day. lol

Dh's family. His mom and grandmother were beyond annoyed. They hate religion in general. They couldn't care less what church he joined. They were his only local family, and wouldn't come to his baptism. They change the subject whenever he talks about the church or his participation in it. His dad is kind of vaguely glad he's doing something that makes him happy, but keeps his mouth shut as not to make waves. His other grandparents were crazy happy that he was getting baptized. They're all very religious. They were a little wary about the church he chose, at first...but he has a REALLY rough past, and they didn't want to scare him off by being critical. They've since asked a few questions, but more seem to find the differences just a little weird. Their love for their grandson is forcing them to respect the faith, regardless of preconceptions.

The first year, there was a lot of turmoil. After that, people got used to the idea and settled down. Now, my mom enjoys attending ward events and even attends sacrament meeting when she visits. She absolutely will not ever join the church, but enjoys sharing it with us sometimes. Xh's mom sent dd a quad as a baptism gift! My sister came to dd's baptism (BIL didn't because he didn't trust himself not to start arguements and didn't want to ruin dd's big day). Dh's family love that ds passes sacrament, and get excited when dh has a talk or is given another level of priesthood or something. He doesn't mention those things to his mom or grandma. The rest think it's a little odd, still, but are just so happy to see his involvement in any church growing, that they are learning to be accepting of this church.


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

The questions about abortion, legal troubles, etc. are screening questions. If someone answers "yes" then they meet with the mission president or stake president prior to being baptized. The mission president or stake president will talk with them to ascertain what their current situation is and what their current beliefs are. We believe in repentance and forgiveness--these things are not held against people who have a desire for change. The person just needs to be willing to no longer participate in those activities that are fundamentally opposed to the teaching of the LDS Church. If that's the case--the mission or stake president gives the "ok" and they can be baptized. There are members of the LDS Church from all sorts of backgrounds.


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Thank you ladies for sharing with me. I'm sure it will be interesting and I'm hoping I don't have to promise to tell the world about my conversion, at least not right away haha!!!


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

Good luck with telling your family and friends! I hope that all goes well! Is your husband supportive?


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

My husband doesn't care. *HE* will have nothing to do with organized religion, but what hte kids and I do as far as religion is up too me.


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

February 15th.


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that your husband is not unsupportive of your decision. Is February 15 your baptism date? If so, how exciting! I have the opportunity to go to the temple later this week, and I'll put your name on the prayer roll. I hope that all goes well for you!


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

no coffee. This should be interesting.


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

How are things going?


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

we are doing really well. Getting ready to head out of town this weekend to see friends and my Mom.


----------



## Backroads (May 4, 2013)

I'm late to this... so here's a bump.

Sadly, I am a Mormon in Utah (born and raised!)

I recall being despised by Mormons from outside of Utah. Felt rather judged. BUT I can see why. There is definitely truth to stereotypes.

Still, I like my religion.


----------

